# Pocket Predator Hathcock Target Sniper



## Jako (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey everybody

This afternoon after getting home from school I got mega exited to see a package in the letterbox from Bill Hays. Inside was the Hathcock Target Sniper. This thing fits my hand like it was custom made for me(which of course it was). The universal fork tips are amazing for shooting all types of ammo as well. The ballistic resin material is dense and very strong. I reckon I could drop it off a two story house and not break it. But I am not willing to try that!! It came banded up with a single layer of gold theraband and is extremely accurate. I have only shot this with my left hand when I am right handed but with this slingshot I am just as accurate left or right handed. I used some marbles to shoot at these orange flowers in the garden and on the second shot, the one of the flowers exploded into petals. The lanyard that Bill tied on also really helps with stability. I have never tried side shooting before but this slingshot makes it very easy(plus the tutorial videos that Bill makes really help as well).My camera is not working at the moment but I will try to post some photo's of this beautiful slingshot soon. My thanks to Mr Bill Hays for this wonderful slingshot.

Thanks everybody

Jackson


----------



## abagrizzli (May 2, 2013)

Excellent review!


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

They are nice. I love mine.


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

Yep I love mine too. Took me a while to get use to the Theraband gold though as I normally use 1745/2040 Dankung tubes.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Bill is the man that got me back into slingshot shooting just by watching one of his you tube vids that man is the best shot I have ever seen and his slingshots look AWESOME enjoy it fella


----------



## DJP (Mar 29, 2013)

I recently purchased one of these as well. Absolutely awesome slingshot. Comfortable, shoots well and makes me more accurate than I've ever been! Great product, really well made. Should last a lifetime (no kidding).


----------

